# Snow Day Pitchers: Warning Lots o Pics!



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

We got 7" of fresh snow on Thursday, and I was luck enough to have friday off. So we took some pics of the dogs romping around in the back yard before the temps got too unbearable for us and them to be outside....


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

And the obligatory SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cute! In the first picture, I couldn't tell which end of the dog was the front!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely action pics! I can see your dogs really enjoy the snow.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great shots. I love the obligatory sneak attack.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

The look like they are having sooooo much fun!......good pics!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i can't tell which is which? ya have to look very closely at the markings. they both look pit to me! nice pics!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Can we say "SNOW CRAZED" roflmao I loved the candide pictures you took


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!! Your dogs are STUNNING!   

I would love to see more pics of them! They remind me of my dog Lula and my in-laws dog, except yours are brown/ white and ours are black/ white. When they get playn' you can't tell who is who.....it's a blur of black and white. 

I'm jealous of all the snow you got........... Could you send some my way? We haven't gotten any all winter.


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

Such good pics. Very beautiful dogs lol They look so happy playing in the snow


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for looking and all your fine words!



jcd said:


> i can't tell which is which? ya have to look very closely at the markings. they both look pit to me! nice pics!


Hehe, I need to update my siggy. They are both pits. It is quite a long story but Ralph had extremely bad SA and we had to surrender him back. We miss him.



CrazyDog said:


> I'm jealous of all the snow you got........... Could you send some my way? We haven't gotten any all winter.


I have had my fill this winter, I will most certainly ask Mother Nature to send it your way instead of mine


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my goodness, your dogs are just so beautiful!!!! What's a Shephound? lol. 

It's funny-- they look almost exactly alike but they're completely different breeds.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

photo_grapher_gurl said:


> Oh my goodness, your dogs are just so beautiful!!!! What's a Shephound? lol.
> 
> It's funny-- they look almost exactly alike but they're completely different breeds.


Ralph is a super mutt. We could never tell or agree on what kind of mix he was, so we came up with Labra-Boxer Shep-Hound.
















He is actually in a different home now. A few weeks back we rescued Jayda, kind of a fluke thing, but her and ozzy ended up matching up in coat and personality.


----------



## photo_grapher_gurl (Feb 27, 2009)

Aww he's got almost a dachshund face!!! I hope things are going great for the little guy  

What kind do they think Jayda is?


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

photo_grapher_gurl said:


> What kind do they think Jayda is?


They are both pits or pit mixes.



Mac'N'Roe said:


> Great shots. I love the obligatory sneak attack.


It is one of those things when you know that she will be bigger than him one day, and karma will come back to bite him in the ***. But you can't blame her for always trying....


----------

